# First ABT's and other goodies



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello to all my SMF friends.

Ever since I unboxed my new MES I have used it every weekend without fail and posted some nice q-view, so obviously I wanted to keep the streak going.  Trevor was excited wondering what smokey goodness dad was going to produce next.

I thought about a pork loin, or rack of lamb, or maybe a filet mignon on a reverse sear, but then it hit me....ABT's.  I had never made any and really wanted to try some.

So I grabbed a package of Philly cream cheese, some seriously sharp cheddar, and a few jalepenos.  I mixed up the cream cheese with a cup of shredded cheddar, and a teaspoon each of granulated onion and garlic, then spooned the mixture into some washed and  seeded peppers.  I pre-cooked the bacon a little before popping the ABT's into the smoker for about 1.5 hours.













100_4061.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 14, 2012






Here is a shot of some of the completed ABTs with a slice of flat bread pizza that had some smoked baby back rib-meat, tart granny smith apples, my bbq sauce, and some smoked gouda.













100_4062.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 14, 2012






This last photo is of a couple bones off of a rack of baby backs that I did on the WSM.  This was Trevor's plate with the ribs and some broccoli with cheese sauce.













100_4063.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 14, 2012






The ABTs went over really well.  My wife loved them and so did I.  

We used the MES with the AMNS for the ABTs.  I actually felt like there was a little too much smoke this time with the AMNS...

Hope you enjoyed our little picnic.

Bill


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks good to me! Boy oh Boy do I love some poppers..


----------



## roller (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great..


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like they came out great


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks great.  Here is hint for next time.  I mix rub with the philly, I use pepper jack and before I put them on, dash them with more rub.  My kids love them.  I smoke them for about an 60 to 90 depending on temp, them the hit the grill for 5 to 10 to crisp up the bacon.  But they look awesome.  Great JOB.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Man them look good what temp did you cook them at??


----------



## rdknb (Oct 16, 2012)

looks very good, well done


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 22, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Man them look good what temp did you cook them at??


Cooked them between 225* to 250* - the MES is a little squirrely on the temps so I shoot for a range....


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 30, 2012)

Amazing looking ABT's. I also like the Mickey in the 1st picture. We have a rather large collection.


----------

